# The 20-Rep Squat Routine



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The 20 rep Squat is without a doubt one of the most demanding exercises you can do. You will definitely know what pain is all about after one set of these! It also is not all that common anymore. Why? Who knows. Maybe it’s just too tough. Most people don’t like normal squats, let alone [...]

*Read More...*


----------

